

Once in a blue moon == 1.16699016 × 10-8 hertz - eCa
https://www.google.com/search?q=once+in+a+blue+moon

======
leavinit
How many hertz is the pitch drop experiement? (Sorry I am so lazy)

~~~
J_Darnley
The data in [1] has a mean time between drops of 9.28 years +/\- 0.66 years
which means a frequency of 3.42e-9 Hz.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitch_drop_experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitch_drop_experiment)

